# KS, Wichita, New Game Starting, Seeking Players



## Arksorn (Dec 21, 2002)

Hi 

I am starting a new D&D campaign in the Wichita area and I am looking for players. We will play on the 1st and 3rd Sundays of every month from 1pm to 6pm (this may change to accommodate players). We will start as soon as we get enough interested players. You can check out the campaign background at www.d20play.com on the Toren 2003 page (http://www.icehouse.net/tchristy/t2003stories.html). The campaign will be set in my homebrew world, Toren (this may also change to accommodate player preferences). There is a gazetteer and maps available at www.d20play.com.

I have many years of experience having played my first game back in 1980. I have been playing and DMing almost continuously since then. I recently moved to Wichita and I look forward to starting up a new campaign. I am now in my early 30’s. I like to run a tightly woven, action packed, and fast paced game with many opportunities for role-playing thrown in as well. I like for players to have many options and I allow almost any d20 rules source. At the same time, I like to keep the game balanced and less lethal for the PC’s so you will find I have a short list of house rules, mostly dealing with non-core rule sources.

We will most likely be playing at the Agents of Comics store near downtown Wichita. They have a very nice game room there.


----------



## Eridanis (Dec 22, 2002)

Good luck on your game; this would be more apropriate over in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, though.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2002)

Moved...


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 22, 2002)

If my car didn't have a heating core problem, I would love to join since I'm in Pratt, west of Wichita.

Good luck with your campaign...


----------



## Arksorn (Dec 22, 2002)

*D&D in Wichita*

If you ever get your car running let me know


----------



## Dash Dannigan (Dec 28, 2002)

D'oh too bad you didn't move into the KC-Topeka area, I live in Lawrence. Best of luck to getting a game group together, I've gamed in Wichita before, I'll see if I can't find those old numbers and maybe send a couple of emails your way, I'll have to check on that. I know how much of a hassle it can be to find new folk and bludgeon a group into creation! Good luck.
-Brett


----------



## Arksorn (Dec 28, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks Brett

Any contacts you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------

